
Apple Slashes Mac SSD Prices - mrzool
https://tidbits.com/2019/07/10/apple-slashes-mac-ssd-prices/
======
Thev00d00
Exorbitantly expensive SSDs now only rather expensive!

------
wil421
What about RAM? I bought 32GB of DDR4 ECC server RAM for the same price Apple
charges for an 8GB upgrade. Nope, they still charge $200 and $400 for 8 and
16GB upgrades.

~~~
scarface74
That keeps me away from Apple laptops more than anything else. The Mac Mini
and the iMacs have User upgradable RAM.

------
raesene9
So Looking at Apple's store adding a 1TB SSD to an 21.5" iMac, is now a $600
upgrade and $500 upgrade on an 27" iMac

On amazon a standard consumer can buy a 1TB NVMe Samsung 970 Pro for $329, and
I'm guessing Apple aren't paying anything like retail!

Also shocked that Apple are still shipping systems with 5400rpm standard hard
drives as default in 2019!

~~~
scarface74
Why is it so amazing that Apple ships low end computers with spinning hard
drives? Have you seen some of the low end crap that Dell sells?

The one problem I do have is that since not all iMacs use SSD, that means they
don’t use the T2 chip in any of them st least as a better disk controller. Now
the Mac Mini has faster storage than the iMac.

~~~
TacticalTable
These 'low end computers' are $1800. Dell's low end starts in the low
hundreds.

